# Telluride Beta please 18th-21st



## mattyb (Oct 31, 2003)

Haven't been to ski there in almost 20 years. Live in Carbondale and ski Aspen resorts. Where should I ski and where should a bunch of married dads party? Help us out here. Be there Feb-18th-21st
Thanks


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Bear Creek side country is the shit. Be careful because huge 1000ft slides do happen, but there are safe zones. If you're really fired up and conditions are right - check with ski patrol - then you should fire the San Juaquin Couloir! For food, find the BBQ joint - $1 PBRs or Beasts if I remember correctly and it's great cheap food (cheap for telluride). The party is generally pretty good at the New Sheridan. Maggies makes great breakfast fare for on-the-go. 
Joe


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Honga's has great mohito's. If you want a nice dinner, by far the best place to eat is not in telluride but down in Placerville. It is called the Blue Jay Cafe and is ~ 20 minute drive. They have the best prime rib I have ever had. The BBQ joint mentioned is located behind what used to me Baked in Telluride. My favorite runs are the Plunge and KantMakem. Touring on Lizard head pass, or in Ophir is also great. Don't forget to check out the free box. You never know what you might find.. Have a great time.


----------



## Garrett Brown (Feb 12, 2010)

hey what was i surching for ????


----------



## mattyb (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks guys. Good info. Anyone else?


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Once you get there it will take you five minutes to figure it out. Have fun!


----------



## brian a (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm actually heading down there in a few weeks and so this information on food was timely.

I'm afraid to even ask as i likely know the answer, but does anyone know if there is are any ways to secure discount lift tickets to T-ride resort. Any "must see" timeshare presentations that I need to check out in return for a free day on the mountain? Or, as in the case of Crested Butte do i need to buy a 12 pack of Coors or buy 10 gallons of gas to score a 2 for 1?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

Start at lift 9. Do a few laps there, then head over to Lift 14 (Gold Hill) and Lift 12 (Prospect). Sometimes the snow over on 9 will be alot better because its north facing. Hike off the left of 12 as far as you want. Can go all the way up to Palmyra Peak (1.5hrs) or drop in anywhere along the way. If you are up for it Bear Creek is the shit, but beware the snowpack can be sketchy in there Telluride Daily Planet > News

There are 'safer' zones out there but overall you need someone who knows where they are going. Here's a cool site with aerial maps of that area.... Telluride Off-Piste Photographic Reference Maps

In town I would recommend the $1 Shlitz at Fat Alley BBQ, Tater Tots and $3 Guiness/$2 PBR at the Cornerhouse Grill, and Honga's for Sushi or the Sheridan Chop House for a steak if you want to peel off a few hundy's. New Sheridan Bar, The Buck, and Fly Me to The Moon are always fun for drinks late night.


----------



## matobs (Nov 26, 2003)

the mountain gets skiied off quickly after a storm. but you can hike bald mountain after a storm and still find powder. ski to the north off bald.

also there is a picture map available of the bear creek side country available if you are going in there without a guide. you can get it at jagged edge in town. 

check out the maps online at 
Telluride Off-Piste Photographic Reference Maps


----------

